# HodgesoN's Competing journal.



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, so my names hodgeson, some of you make recognize me lol, best if nobody does but if you do what the hell im back  haha.

so my main goal till january is to keep putting the mass on, currently sitting at 15.5 stone and 5,10 and about 8%bf ( i think ) lol.

training is a 4 day split

monday - chest- bis

tuesday - back- tris- abs

wednesday off

thrusday delts, traps, calvs

friday - quads, hams, abs

sautrday off

sunday off.

Diet is usually the same everyday.

7am, whey shake, 100g oats, 2 spoons pnut but, banana

9am, chicken, 100g rice, green beans

12pm, chicken 100g rice, green beans

3pm, steak/beef, new pots,

pre work shake

6pm, post work shake, oats

7pm, lean mince, pasta ( sometimes use bolognaise sauce on the mince for flavour. )

10pm, casien shake, 2table spoon pnut butter.

This is my diet on a good day, try and stick to something like this when bulking, sometimes add a few spoons of olive oil in to meals and shakes etc for xtra cals.

i will be competing again somtime around this time next year.

Current Cycle.

Test Enth, 1,200mg

Tren Enth, 800mg

Masteron, 400mg

Using Dbol 4 weeks on 4 weeks off and 80mg everyday, this blast will be going on for 15 weeks, then ill cruise for 12 weeks and blast again, will be doing this for say 10 months or so ( dont reallly know yet ) just know i want to pack on as much size as poss.

This pic was takin about 8 weeks ago, packed a fair bit of weight on due to just starting my course when the pic was takin, will try and keep this udated as possible.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Main goal for the rest of this blast is to bring my calvs and traps up more, for calvs iv always done high reps with lighter weight, just started doing max weight with lower reps and can see a difference with only 4 weeks of doing so, so ill be doing this for the rest of my blast, 1-2 times per week, same with traps, i used to do lighter weight with more reps which wasnt working as good as heavy weight, so i should start seeing good results and bringing them up to par.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Also forgot to mention im using 5iu gh everyday and 2 10iu slin everyday, i only use the slin on my blasts, iv been running the gh for about a year now and will do so for as long as i can.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

My next planned show i think is going to be leeds 2013, so a long way to go which means i have a long time to add some mass to my frame, did leeds last year and came 2nd in the tall class so wasnt too bad, obviously every year you aim too go higher, so my goal is going too have to be 1st haha but we ll see how things go from now untill 2013, i will be adding peps into my cycles at some point in these weeks and upping my gh dose.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

All sounds good mate, Im subbed. Good luck


----------



## benwyp01 (May 21, 2011)

Subbed mate good look!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dusher said:


> All sounds good mate, Im subbed. Good luck


cheers mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

benwyp01 said:


> Subbed mate good look!


thx bud


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Todays meals have been sh it, the same for the last 3 days due to my throat been totally fcuked and no been able to swallow.

Iv been blending chicken and rice up in the blender 6-8 times a day and have 3 protien shakes with olive oil and peanut butter to get the cals in, so thats all the meal will be today.

Just finished a leg session:

Squats.

Warm up - 60kg, 50 reps

1st set - 150kg, 12 reps

2nd set - 180kg, 10 reps

3rd set - 220kg 8 reps

4th set - 240kg to failure

Leg press

1st set - 200kg, 20 reps

2nd set - 300kg, 15 reps

3rd set - 400kg, 11 reps

4th set - 500kg 8 reps

Leg extension

1st set - Full stack 10 reps

2nd set - Full stack 10 reps

3rd set - Full stack 8 reps

4th set - Full stack 5 reps

Was pretty burned out after this but did 6 sets on calf raises on full set, each set to failure.

Felt really sick after this session, think is due to me not eating solid food and blending everything, its really getting too me now, hope tomorrow or a few days down the line im good to eat again.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Does any 1 else wake up at a certain time during the night? since i started my cycle iv been waking up at 2am every morning and not getting back to sleep, then going to work at 8am, its fcuking me up and i can see it affecting my training if i dont find something too help, any 1 have any ideas how to sleep right through and get a nice sleep?

im thinking its the dbol as i did the same blast last time but with out dbol and i never had this.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats a heavy leg day mate. Ouch.

Might be the tren? Always had **** sleep on tren.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking really good on that pic mate, good luck


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

miggs said:


> Looking really good on that pic mate, good luck


thx mate, forgt about this thread lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

so my throat is back to normal and i can now eat, todays food has been:

5am whey protien, 100g oats, 2 spoon olive oil, 2 spoon pnut butter

7am 20 egg whites, 3 yolk, 100g oats

10am 300g chicken, 100g rice, veges, 2 spoon olive oil

1pm steak, new pots, veges

pre work out shake

post work out shake

5pm 300g lean mince, 150g pasta, rep pepper, green beans

9pm will be same as above

11pm will be casien shake, 100g oats, 2 spoon pnut butter.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

trained shoulders today

smith press

warm up 40kg 20 reps

warm up 60kg 15 reps

1st set 80kg 12 reps

2nd set 100kg 8 reps

3rd set 120kg 3 1/2 half reps

arnold press

1st set 25kg 10 reps

2nd set 30kg 10 reps

3rd set 35kg 10 reps

side lateral raises

1st set 10kg 50 reps

2nd set 12 kg 30 reps

3rd set 15 kg 30 reps

4th set 20kg 15 reps

5th set 25kg 15 reps

6th set 30kg 7 reps ( stood with a little swing lol )

front later raises

1st set 20kg 15 reps

2nd set 25kg 8 reps

3rd set 30kg 7 reps ( stood with a little swing lol )

shrug machine

5 plates each side 30 reps

6 plates each side 15 reps

7 plates each side 12 reps

8 plates each 7 reps


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

not much food as i would of liked today as iv only just got well again, tomorrow i will be going hard again, new week with no illness, just hoping i dont wake up at 2am again as iv been waking up at 2am everyday for almost 2 weeks now and not going back to sleep till the next night, its killing me with work, eating all my meals, gym and then my girlfriend on my back, its all building up and making me kinda angry lol, i didnt realise how much sleep you plays with your mind set, if i dont get a good night sleep tonight, ill go buy something from the pharmacy tomorrow after work and see what happens.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright skinny


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright skinny


hey beautiful xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> hey beautiful xxx


How come your not massive with all that gear your banging in


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> How come your not massive with all that gear your banging in


Still only 23 babes  time will tell, time will telllllll haha.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> Still only 23 babes  time will tell, time will telllllll haha.


23 :lol: pull the other one 

What's the chicken like blended ? Sounds rank .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> 23 :lol: pull the other one
> 
> What's the chicken like blended ? Sounds rank .


swear down mate, still 23 lol and the chicken thing wasnt too bad to be honest ( no sh it) tasted like cold chicken soup haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Must be the David Dickinson tan lol

What labs you using ?

800mg of tren is mental bet your breathless all the time .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Must be the David Dickinson tan lol
> 
> What labs you using ?
> 
> 800mg of tren is mental bet your breathless all the time .


Yeh its a head fcuk mate, no sleep, breathing is the shi ts, never hungry, always forcing my self too work, gym, eating etc...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

800mg tren wow lol. Would kill me. Great physique mate.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 800mg tren wow lol. Would kill me. Great physique mate.


breathing and sleeping is really only the bad side im having, although its almost enough to drop the dose down lol and thx mate.


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

i wake up at 2..3..5 bed sheets soaked in sweat.. loving tren.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slim have you got any training vids , some good squattage if they are to depth


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Slim have you got any training vids , some good squattage if they are to depth


not at the moment mate but i could do 1 of me squatting on my next leg session.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> not at the moment mate but i could do 1 of me squatting on my next leg session.


yeah get your lifts filmed matey I find it helps to spot weak areas and motivate me to do better next time plus my fat ass looks awesome


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah get your lifts filmed matey I find it helps to spot weak areas and motivate me to do better next time plus my fat ass looks awesome


Got to be sneeky doin it my gym, owner goes wild if any 1 takes pics of vids of his gym lol, i dropped a dumbbell last week when bicep curling ( by accident, arm was pumped too fcuk) and he told me if i drop 1 again im out for a week, been there since it opend aswell and new him for 4 year.

- - - Updated - - -

its a balls to the walls gym though so i cant say nowt back to him or im fcked.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol sounds like you train at tinytoms place .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol sounds like you train at tinytoms place .


haha


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok so todays food has consisted of:

5am, whey protien, 100g oats, 2 spoon olive oil, 2 spoon p nut butter, 1 banana

7am, 15 egg whites, 3 yolk, 100g oats, 2 spoon pnut butter

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

12pm 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

3pm 8oz steak, new potatoes, 2 spoon olive oil

pre work out shake

post work out shake, 100g oats

6pm, 8oz steak, new pots, 2 spoon olive oil

9pm, will be, 300g lean mine, sweet pot, veges

12pm, greek yoghurt, 5 whole eggs, 100g oats, casien shake

Trained back today:

Dead lift

Warm up, 100kg, 20reps

warm up, 140kg, 15 reps

1st set, 160kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 180kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 200kg 8 reps

4th set, 220kg failure

let pull down

1st set, full stack, 15 reps

2nd set, full stack, 15 reps

3rd set, full stack, 11 reps

Bent over rows

1st set, 60kg, 15 reps

2nd set, 80kg 15 reps

3rd set, 100kg, 10 reps

4th set, 110kg 7 reps

Wide pull ups

1st set, 20 reps

2nd set, 10kg, 12 reps

3rd set, 20kg 9 reps

4th set, 20kg 8 reps


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Today was about the 15th day iv woken up at 2am and not gone back to sleep and gone to work at 8am and still awake now because i neeed to eat, its starting to play with my head now, i dont feel like im in reality, i cant focus, cant concentrate etc...

Any 1 know anything i can buy that isnt addictive to help me sleep right threw? or even just a few extra hours ??

Last night i went to sleep at around 12pm and was stil up at 2am on the dot and couldnt get back too sleep, this is not healthy for my body at all and it starting too show,

cant be good with all the drugs im injecting in my body, went to the pharmacy yesturday and told the woman behind the counter, she said she has some pills at 50mg and that i should take 2 before bed but they are highly addictive, so i said id rather not and see how things go.

She told me its been too long now i,e 15 days, i should be sleeping properly by now she said if there wasnt something seriously wrong with me lol, she almost begged me to go see my GP before my body fcuks up.

So im gooing to give it until monday and if its no different il have to go too my gp, anyone who knows of any tablets or herbal things that can help me would be better ????????????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lower tren dose .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed pal, you're in great shape now mate so another year if you stay injury free you'll be a beast.

I'm on tren now and my sleeping isn't too bad, i wake about 3am for an hour or so then nod back off. try melantonin mate as that will help you sleep. Zoplicone is good but addictive so best to cycle with something else. ZMA is supposed to help as well. Or if you really want a good nights sleep GHB!

My hunger has been sh1te for the past 3 weeks and i've really struggled to eat all my meals, thankfully it seems to be getting back to normal but i hate that side of tren. i was told that GHRP 6 would help with appetite problems but i've not bothered getting any, though if it happens again i'll get some.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed pal, you're in great shape now mate so another year if you stay injury free you'll be a beast.
> 
> I'm on tren now and my sleeping isn't too bad, i wake about 3am for an hour or so then nod back off. try melantonin mate as that will help you sleep. Zoplicone is good but addictive so best to cycle with something else. ZMA is supposed to help as well. Or if you really want a good nights sleep GHB!
> 
> My hunger has been sh1te for the past 3 weeks and i've really struggled to eat all my meals, thankfully it seems to be getting back to normal but i hate that side of tren. i was told that GHRP 6 would help with appetite problems but i've not bothered getting any, though if it happens again i'll get some.


Im the same mate, cant eat my meals, i get half way threw and cant swallow no more, so i chew my food up and wash it down with water, make sure i get all my cals in i need, im ready too start cruising now lol, got another 6 weeks or so left though.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lower tren dose .


Thinking about it big girl.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lower tren dose .


Seen your wifes lifts  wtf ? respect to the both of you, wish our lass accept this sport like yours does, would make my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HodgesoN said:


> Seen your wifes lifts  wtf ? respect to the both of you, wish our lass accept this sport like yours does, would make my life a whole lot easier.


Haha cheers , she's a strong lass although going into figure model comps so dropping bf% she's dropped over 20kg so far .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha cheers , she's a strong lass although going into figure model comps so dropping bf% she's dropped over 20kg so far .


Good on her, all the best with it too the both of ya.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok so today food has consisted of:

5am, whey protein, 100g oats, 2 spoon olive oil, 2 spoons pnut but, banana

7am, 15 egg whites, 3 whole, 100g oats, 2 spoon pnut but

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, table spoon olive oil

1pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice, table spoon olive oil

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

pre work out shake

Post work out shake, 100g oats

6pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges, table spoon olive oil

9pm, will be, 300g lean mince, 150g pasta

11pm, will be, cottage cheese, 2 table spoon pnut but, 100g oats, casien powder

Trained chest today:

bench press

Warm up, 60kg, 20 reps

warm up, 80kg, 15 reps

1st set, 100kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 140kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 160kg, 7 reps

4th set, 180kg, failure

Incline bench press

1st set, 40kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 50kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 60kg, 10 reps

Flat flys

1st set, 30kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 35kg, 12 rep

3rd set, 40kg 10 reps

Incline flys

1st set, 30kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 40kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 50kg, 6 reps

Totally fcked after this and not in a good state of mind due to not sleeping, again last night fell to sleep about 12 and woke up at 2am and couldnt get back to sleep,

im getting 2-3 hours sleep a night max which is really starting to play with my head, hope things shape up soon so i can work properly, eat properly and go more intense in the gym, if im not right by monday im gona get some medication too help me sleep, i cant go on like this much longer.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Todays food consisted of:

5am, whey powder, 100g oats, 2 spoon olive oil, 2 spoon pnut but, banana

7am, 15 egg whites, 3 yolk, 2 spoon pnut but

10am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges, spoon olive oil

1pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges, spoon olive oil

3pm, 8oz steak, 200g pasta

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

6pm, 8oz steak, 200g pasta

9pm, will be, 300g lean mince, 100g rice

12pm, will be, cottage cheese, 2 spoon pnt but, 100g oats, casien powder

Trained bis, tris, calvs today ( my worst day lol )

Bicep curls

warm up, 15kg, 30 reps

1st set, 20kg, 15 reps

2nd set, 25kg, 12 reps

3rd set, 30kg, 9 reps

ez bar curls

1st set, 40kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 50, 10 reps

3rd set, 60kg, 7 reps

barbell curls

1st set, 40kg 7 reps

2nd set, 50kg 7 reps

tricep pull down

1st set, 10 reps, full stack

2nd set, 10 reps, full stack

3rd set, 10 reps, full stack

tricep extensions

1st set, 12kg, 15 reps

2nd set, 15kg, 12 reps

3rd set, 20kg, 9 reps

Ez bar tricep extensions

1st set, 40kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 40kg, 10 reps

4th set, 50kg, 4 reps

Leg press calv extensions

warm up, 200kg, 50 reps

1st set, 300kg, 15 reps

3rd set, 400kg, 12 reps

4th set, 400kg, 12 reps

5th, set, 400kg, 10 reps

6th set, 400kg, failure

calv raises

1st set, full stack, 20 reps

2nd set, full stack, 20 reps

3rd, set, full stack, 20 reps

4th, set, full stack, 20 reps

5th set, full stack, 20 reps


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Been up since 2am again lol (nothing new), dont think this is gona stop so i think the gp is in order on monday, i havnt had a good night sleep in over 2 weeks now, havnt slept more than 4 hours a night either, got 1.5 hours last night and 2-3 hours the last few days which cant be good for my gains or body, really starting too pi ss me off and play with my head.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Had the day off today as i havnt slept in 2 weeks, so i pulled a sicky, went to bed at 12 last night and woke up at 2am, finally dozed back off too sleep at around 9am and woke up at 10 lol ( my body is shutting down badly )

Had the day off from training today too, just laid about eating all day lol

Todays food has been:

big bowl crunchy nut with milk and melted chocolate

bag fizzy haribos

double twix

double decker

bounty

3 crunch conrner yogs

box of bbq pringles

2 pack of flaming hot doritos

chicken bucket from kfc

2 litres of coke

12' pizza with chicken, ham, pepperoni, pepper, donner and chips

bar of whole nut chocolate

ben and jerrys cookie dough ice cream

big bag of cheese doritos

1 litre of fresh orange

Its stil on 6:30, so iv got until 12pm until my cheat day is over lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^now that is what I call a days eating!! Lmao!

Fantastic condition mate! Looking well!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> ^now that is what I call a days eating!! Lmao!
> 
> Fantastic condition mate! Looking well!


Thx mate, yeh havnt had a cheat day for a few weeks, my girl is at her mams until monday so i thought ill just chill all day and night and eat what i can haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Subbed!

You're in great shape mate!

And the insomnia sounds like the tren to me, i've had to come of it because it was effecting me exactly the same. I did enanthate for 6/7 weeks and acetate for 2 weeks and i just can't get on with the stuff tbh, shame because it's meant to be the bollox. But having no sleep soon catches up with ya.....


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Subbed!
> 
> You're in great shape mate!
> 
> And the insomnia sounds like the tren to me, i've had to come of it because it was effecting me exactly the same. I did enanthate for 6/7 weeks and acetate for 2 weeks and i just can't get on with the stuff tbh, shame because it's meant to be the bollox. But having no sleep soon catches up with ya.....


i dont feel down to earth lol but im gona plod on with it for the last 5 weeks or so, then its cruising time, never thought id say this but, i cant wait to start cruising on test only haha


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

8pm i had a chinese, 8 chicken balls, chips, egg fried rice, curry and prawn cracker

pack of jelly babys and the rest of my daughters milk chocolate buttons lol (oops)

No more food tonight apart from 100g of protien powder before bed lol.

If ( when ) i wake up at 2am, ill get out of bed and starting eating my meals then instead of at 5am so i can get 2 extra meals in, feel like **** now due to not eating any sugar for weeks lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Forgot all about this LoL

Trained chest today:

Bench press:

Warm up, 60kg, 20 reps

warm up, 80kg, 15 reps

1st set, 100kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 140, 10 reps

3rd set, 180, 5 reps

incline db press

1st set, 40kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 50kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 60kg, 8 reps

Decline machine press

1st set, 120kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 160kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 200kg, 6 reps

incline db flys

1st set, 30kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 35, 10 reps

3rd set, 40kg 10 reps

dips

1st body weight, 20 reps

2nd set, body weight, 20 reps

Finished with 10 sets of crunches.

Todays food has been:

5am, whey powder, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 banana, 100 oats

7am, 15 egg whites, 2 yolk, 4 whole toast, 2 spoon pnut but

9am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

12pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice, spoon evoo

2pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake

5pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

7pm, will be, 300g lean mince meat, whole grain pasta, garden peas

10pm will be, cottage cheese, 2 spoon pnut but, 100oats, casien powder


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not bad benching for a skinny weak cnut


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not bad benching for a skinny weak cnut


could be alot better, iv got terrible pumps in my wrists ( think of the deca) every rep i do is agony, this blast has been the worst blast iv done since i started taking aas, cant wait till i finish.

Thx for the comment Mowgli Bear


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained delts and traps today:

smith machine shoulder press:

Warm up, 60kg, 20 reps

Warm up, 80kg, 15 reps

1st set, 100kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 120kg 9 reps

machine shoulder press

1st set, 100kg, 10 reps

2ns set, 140kg, 10 reps

3rd, set, 180kg, 6 reps

db shoulder press

1st set, 30kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 40kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 50kg, 7 reps

side lateral raises

1st set, 10kg, 50 reps

2nd set, 12kg, 30 reps

3rd set, 15kg, 20 reps

4th, set, 20kg, 10 reps, Drop set, 15kg, 8 reps, 12kg, 6 reps, 10kg 4 reps ( the burn was rather naughty )

bb shurgs:

1st set, 100kg, 12 reps

2ns set, 120kg, 12 reps

3rd, set, 140kg, 10 reps

4th set, 160kg 9 reps

db shrugs:

1st set, 60kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 60kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 60kg, 10 reps

Was totally fcuked after this workout today, i was throwing up foamy sh it 5 mins after i had my post work out shake, felt ill fr about 30 mins.

Today food has been:

5am, whey powder, 100g oats, 2 banana, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 20egg whites, 3 yolk, 100g oats ( with semi skim milk ), 2 spoon pnut but

9am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

12pm, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

3pm, 8oz Steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake

6pm, 8oz Steak, 5 whole eggs, 100g pasta, bit of ketchup

9pm, will be, 300g lean mince, 100g rice, veges

12pm, will be, 20 egg whites, 5 yolk, 100g oats, casien powder


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Your food bill must be mental dude!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You put some serious amount of food away fella!

Jesus christ:eek:


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

miggs said:


> Your food bill must be mental dude!!!


Costs quite abit mate yeh, well the meat does lol.

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> You put some serious amount of food away fella!
> 
> Jesus christ:eek:


I try mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great journal mate!! Excellent pressing in the incline db. Will be following this with interest! I'll compete one day so expect you to drop on on my comp journal if I have one lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What amount of calories are you aiming for mate?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great journal mate!! Excellent pressing in the incline db. Will be following this with interest! I'll compete one day so expect you to drop on on my comp journal if I have one lol.


ill be waiting mate, good luck.

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> What amount of calories are you aiming for mate?


dont have a clue mate, when in off season, i eat the same near enough all the time, just like this really.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Today i trained back:

Dead lift:

Warm up, 60kg, 20 reps

Warm up, 100kg, 20 reps

1st set, 140kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 180, 10 reps

3rd set, 220, 7 reps

BB bent over rows

1st set, 60kg, 12 reps

2nd set, 100kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 120kg 8 reps

Late pull down

1st set, full stack, 10 reps

2nd set, full stack, 10 reps

Low rows

1st set, full stack, 15 reps

2nd set, full stack, 10 reps

wide pull up

1st set, body weight, 20 reps

2nd set, body weight, 20 reps

3rd set, body weight, 12 reps

4th set, body weight, 12 reps

Finished off with 500 crunches for abs

Todays food has been:

5am, whey powder, 100g oats, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but, 2 banana

7am, 20 egg whites, 3 yolk, 4 whole meal bread, spoon pnut but

9am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges, spoon olive oil

12pm 8 oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake, 100g oats

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges, spoon evoo

6m, will be, 300g chicken, 100g pasta, light mayo

8pm, will be, 300g lean mince, 100g rice, veges

10pm, will be, 20 egg whites, 6 yolks, casien powder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

strong fcuker on deads!! Glad that tren has some benfits rather than negatives lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> strong fcuker on deads!! Glad that tren has some benfits rather than negatives lol


Im like a zombie all day though mate lol, its hard to talk to people due too having 2/3 hours sleep a night max, i never sleep past 2am, its hard sh it haha but yeh, only really bad side iv had though so ... but its hard too deal with not sleeping i tel ya.

Yeh always loved dead lifts, defos my fav exercise.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im the same mate. Zopiclone is only way i can get more than about 3 hours.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained Shoulders yesutrday:

Smith Press:

warm up 60kg, 20 reps

warm up 80kg, 12 reps

1st set, 100kg, 10 reps

2d set, 110kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 120kg, 7 reps

machine press:

1st set, 100kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 140kg, 10 rep

3rd set, 180kg, 7 reps

4th set, 200kg, 3 reps

db press:

1st set, 40kg, 10 reps

2nd set, 45kg, 10 reps

3rd set, 50kg 6 reps

laters raises:

10kg, 50 reps

12kg, 30 reps

15kg, 20 reps

20kg, 15 reps

25kg, 12 reps

30kg, 7 reps, drop set, 20kg, 10 reps, 15kg, 8 reps, 12 kg, 6 reps, 10kg 4reps

Finished off with 500 crunches

YEsturdays food was:

5am, whey powder, 100g oats, 2 banana, 2 spoon evoo, 2 spoon pnut but

7am, 20egg white, 3 yolk, 4 piece whole grain bread, spoon pnut but

9am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

12pm 300g chicken, 200g rice, veges

3pm, 8oz steak, new pots, veges

Pre workout shake

Postworkout shake, 100g oats

6pm, 8oz steak, 200g rice, new pots

9pm, 300g lean mince, sweet pot, veges

12pm, 20 egg whites, 5 yolk, 100g oats, casien shake with milk


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Trained Legs at 9am today as going fr a lads night out, havnt been out for a while 

reverse hack squat

warm up: 80kg, 20 reps

warm up: 120kg, 15 reps

1st set: 160kg, 10rep

2nd set: 200kg, 8 reps

3rd set: 220kg, 8 reps

Leg press:

1st set: 200kg, 20 reps

2nd set: 300kg, 15 reps

3rd set: 400kg, 12 reps

Leg exten:

6 sets of 10 reps full stack

Ham curl:

5 sets of 50kg 12 reps

Standing calv raise

6 sets of 20 reps fulll stack

Todays food

5am, whey shake, bowl of choco cheerios,

6am, 300g chicken, 200g rice, new pots

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake

11am, 2 big mac meals, mc flurry, kfc bonless banquet, 2 large cokes

12pm, 2 bottles of magners, pack of fizy hairbos

Wont be dietin anymore today, wil be off out about 5 clock for a good old smash up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice weights being shifted there mate. Diet looks good too, i wish i had your appetite, or willpower to force it down.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice weights being shifted there mate. Diet looks good too, i wish i had your appetite, or willpower to force it down.


when im full and cant swallow anymore, i chew it and wash it down with water, or i just throw it in the blender to make sure its all eatn lloll, i have no appetite at all with this cycle mate, been the worst cycle iv ever done, havnt slept longer than 2/3 hours a night in about a month now, been blending most my meals, been a nightmare to be honest.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL ill leave the blending to you mate. It would come straight back up if i did that.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How did you do yesterday mate?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok so im back too normal, il be starting new blast on monday for 8 weeks, THREAD BACK OPEN.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sleeping alright now mate? How's training going?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Please stay clear of tren!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Sleeping alright now mate? How's training going?


3 hours a night now mate yeh.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Please stay clear of tren!


im on 300mg lol, baby dose haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> 3 hours a night now mate yeh.


thats still not very good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows my fave anorexic donkey 

still banging too much gear in ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

If I was you, I would drop all gear apart from Test and up the test. Test makes me mellow and means sleep is fine. Tren does the opposite.

Feel awesome on 1.5g Test!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> im on 300mg lol, baby dose haha


I'm amazed your even using it at all with all he problems you had mate....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm amazed your even using it at all with all he problems you had mate....


Same here, id be off the gear a while if that happened to me until my hormones came back to normal or so


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

gona start this journal again tomorrow as im packing the size on and the weights are going up in the gym. half way through my blast now and things are goin good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are better mate. Fire some updates pics up!


----------

